# maingano.. small black markings on belly and face ???



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, in my tank i have a small group of maingano and a small group of yellow labs, there is nothing on the labs, but 3 of my "lighter in colour" maingano, have small black marks on their bellies, and facial area, i'm not sure if its always been there or if it is new??? The fish are just under 2".


























any help would be great... thanks....

Darren.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There are several different theories on "black spots".

They tend to show up now and then on cichlids. I've seen them caused by stress, and I've seen them caused by too much spirulina in the diet. They could also be attributed to parasites - there are meds available for "black ich" around here.

I've had it on a few of my fish now and then, it always resolves on it's own without me making any changes.

If they aren't flashing or behaving abnormally, I wouldn't be overly concerned.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

im not sure what flashing is, but they do keep "shaking" in the sand. i thought it was to dig??? but maybe they are itching???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Flashing is when they seem to be rubbing their bodies on objects in the tank...The walls, rocks, etc...It's like they are "scratching an itch".


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

do you think they have black spot, should i leave them or treat them ????

thanks
Darren.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would just keep an eye on things. It looks like the normal discolouration that people post here about all the time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

haha :lol: 
We all no how this topic pops up all sorts of opinions don't we Kim  
You handled that well though, i must say. Shouldn't go on to much longer :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wish I knew the answer beyond a shadow of a doubt!

In most cases, it seems to be harmless, and clears up as quickly as it appears.

We can only speculate on what causes it, but without any other symptoms, it's not something I would treat. I've talked to people who have treated the tank with antiparasitic meds when there were no other symptoms, and it did not resolve the black spots.

I just hate throwing meds in a tank if it's not necessary.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

is the "scratching" of there bellies on the sand normal maingano behaviour????


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It depends on how often they are doing it. They will flash occasionally, usually more so after a water change. If you see the same fish doing it repeatedly, something is wrong.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

then i guess that the black spots are a parasite.....??? they 3 fish that have the spots are doing the flashing a lot, and have done for a while...
please help-
thanks

Darren.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Then you can try treating the tank with any type of external parasite medication. I'm not sure what you have available in your area, but I'd try to find something with malachite green and formalin.

I'm not convinced the black spots are what is causing the fish to flash, because they just look like the typical black spots that fish develop from time to time, so before you treat the tank, make sure your water is in order.

Do all the water changes you can squeeze in with the treatment...That never hurts!


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

the water is good quality... always pre-treated and strict weekly 30% water changes... nitrates dont get above 50ppm. and never any nitrites.
I have treated the tank with "EXIT" (against external parasites., white spot, black spot etc...) contains diaminoacridin as the main ingrediant.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would be a bit concerned once my nitrates topped 40, so you might want to increase the amount of your water changes to about 40-50% weekly!


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry read the scale wrong.... im topping at 20 ppm. do you still think i should up the water changes...

thanks for your time and help Kim.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, you're fine!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, water is fine.
Don't stress to much about the spots, You fish probably don't even no they are there.
I have had fish have them in the past only for it to disappear. I have also had females have the spots on them and then they go and breed which they wouldn't do if they were in a serious condition.


----------

